# Incredible WilMed/MilMed/NBC Med Site



## Summit (May 12, 2008)

Tons of stuff there beyond my scope, but outstanding info:

Resources:
http://www.tacmed.dk/archive.htm

Procedures:
http://www.tacmed.dk/new_page_9.htm

I found enough reading in the Resources section to keep me busy for the next month or three...


----------

